# Ava



## Cesar's Mommy (Aug 13, 2009)

Ava with my dad
















And two with Ava and Cesar


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

They are both beautiful! How much does she weigh?


----------



## Cesar's Mommy (Aug 13, 2009)

she is only 3 1/2 pounds and she is nine months probably not going to get much bigger.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh i love them both!
Adorable wee faces.
Ava is a teeny princess, so cute! 
I love the pic of her laying in the laundry basket. xx


----------



## Cesar's Mommy (Aug 13, 2009)

Yea I loved her laying in the laundry basket. Oh she thinks she is a princess and she is as spoiled as one too.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Such cute little guys!!!! Love the pics

Lori


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

lovely photos!


----------



## Cesar's Mommy (Aug 13, 2009)

thank you very much!!!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh, I adore that last shot of them together...So precious in their little jackets, and those faces...


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

so sweet, love the washing basket one. x


----------



## Cesar's Mommy (Aug 13, 2009)

thank you, yea I like the last one it is so hard to get them to both look at the camera so that one turned out good


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

how cute x


----------



## phoebedog (Sep 19, 2009)

awww I like the one of them both lying under the blanket xx


----------



## Cesar's Mommy (Aug 13, 2009)

Yea they do that all the time thats there favorite way to sleep


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

the last pic is frame worthy..... very cute Chis


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

She is so cute! I love her coat


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

They make a very nice pair...just beautiful.


----------



## Cesar's Mommy (Aug 13, 2009)

jan896 said:


> the last pic is frame worthy..... very cute Chis


I thought so too.


----------



## GingerSnap's mom (Feb 19, 2010)

Such a sweet little girl. They look adorable together, but my favorite pic is the one in the laundry basket!


----------



## Cesar's Mommy (Aug 13, 2009)

That seems to be everyones favorite. She loves to lay in clean clothes. You turn your back for a second and look back there she will be.


----------

